
Netflix's 10 Year Sustained Bandwidth is 200 Gigabits Per Second - peter123
http://www.ryanmcintyre.com/blog/archives/2009/04/netflixs-10-yea.php
======
bigmac
This article is reminiscent of Tanenbaum's famous quote from Computer
Networks: "Never underestimate the bandwidth of a station wagon full of tapes
hurtling down the highway." Stating the concept of bandwidth in that way was
particularly illuminating for me.

How do these numbers compare to the big CDN's like Akamai?

~~~
Dobbs
Its a good way to look at bandwidth if you don't need low latency.

